# Nut woods/Nut Allergies



## scott in kansas

Is there any danger for people with nut allergies using nut wood to smoke?


----------



## mdboatbum

I have no idea but that's a great question so I'm giving you a bump.


----------



## rob sicc

I started a thread a few weeks ago with a similar question.  I started smoking about a month ago.  The first thing i smoked was a pork butt.  My 7 year old daughter tasted it twice that week and vomited each night.  She hadn't had it for a while and tried a little piece of chicken this week, 3-4 weeks later.  She vomited again.  We thought that was a virus but along with the last 2 times we won't be giving her any smoked food anymore.  She has been able to eat pork and chicken in the past when it was not smoked. 

I unfortunately don't know how to add a link to another thread within this thread. 

One thing someone said which makes sense was that if someone is allergic to say apples, then they would be allergic to something smoked using apple wood. it made sense to me.

I hope this helps.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I hope it helps too. I think it would be a shame to not be able to eat BBQ. If all else fails go to Gas , maybe.

JMHO. Have fun and . . .


----------



## eman

Yes nut woods can affect those w/ nut allergies. When we cook for charity functions we post a sign that says meat smoked over pecan wood and any fried foods are fried in peanut oil.


----------



## ameskimo1

My son has a nut allergy so I've also been wondering about this but haven't found anything solid (or anything for that matter) about it. Of course with the popularity of smoking on the rise we may start getting more info as some folks who have never had smoked foods all of the sudden become experts.

So I've chosen to just not smoke with pecan as I also wonder if once its in the smoker that it stays there. It's ok either way for us at the time, there are a lot of great woods to smoke with!


----------



## uncle bubba

First off, this site is amazing...

I just got my first smoker last week and have jumped headfirst into it. (Figuratively... not literally!)

Having invited friends over this past weekend for my first smoked dinner, our kids nut allergies came up.  I started thinking about almond wood and whether that could cause problems.

My son's peanut/tree nut allergy is pretty mild (his face breaks out in mild hives), but by friends son is severe (I was with them when he was rushed to the ER in shock).

Having gathered enough info, I won't risk using almond wood, but do find this interesting.


----------



## ameskimo1

I agree, like any food safety topic if we're not 100% sure then it isn't worth the risk.

I made an appointment for my son with the allergy doc at the end of the month and will bring this topic up. Not sure if they will have a definitive answer but at least the ball will roll another inch or so forward.


----------



## ameskimo1

And Bubba - welcome to the site, lots of great info here on just about any topic related to smoking and a few that aren't. Look forward to see you around the forums!


----------



## krubby

I have three kids.  Oldest and youngest both have peanut and tree nut allergies (they actually are separate things).  I had the exact same questions and have seen conflicting answers.

Due to this I personally am not using pecan wood despite how many people love it.  I think there are plenty of others they can have (Apple, cherry etc.) Why risk it.

I do have a question though, would hickory be considered a nut tree?  There are hickory nut right?


----------



## wolfman1955

Uncle Bubba said:


> First off, this site is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my first smoker last week and have jumped headfirst into it. (Figuratively... not literally!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having invited friends over this past weekend for my first smoked dinner, our kids nut allergies came up.  I started thinking about almond wood and whether that could cause problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son's peanut/tree nut allergy is pretty mild (his face breaks out in mild hives), but by friends son is severe (I was with them when he was rushed to the ER in shock).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having gathered enough info, I won't risk using almond wood, but do find this interesting.


If I were you I would avoid all nut woods oak, pecan, hickoy etc. There are plenty of fruit woods you can smoke with apple, cherry, orange, peach, grape etc.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## ameskimo1

Ok, so we had my son's allergy appointment a week ago and I checked in on the topic - he didn't see where the smoke would be a problem as the allergy is to the protein of the nut which wouldn't be in the smoke. Same with peanut oil - most American manufacturers are good about filtering out the protein which is why it typically isn't a problem. However, regarding oil, he cautioned on foreign manufacturers or some of the stuff found in health food stores which might do less filtering to go along with the 'natural' foods.

That being said, I'm still in the 'if your not 100% certain' school then probably best to avoid it until you know.


----------



## smokewood

Hhave a look at the following link that I posted last year:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177668/nuts


----------

